# Recovering My Fourwheeler From Bottom of River.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

So today, I was messing around at some sandbar, and decided to see how far I could go out. I found out that there was a drop off. So the four wheeler went down about 20 feet, stayed in the river for about an hour, pulled out drained, cranked up with a wrench touched to the solenoid, and was rode for the rest of the day :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

And I bet you took a lot of life from the engine too


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got a good bath.............

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Clean it up, Put it on eBay as adult owned never mud rode or dogged lol






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Cleaned the carb, drained the gas, flushed the motor, changed oil, oil filter, and air filter today. Runs fine. 

Now I know to never go near sandbars or river banks again. :wink:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Aren't Cats amazing in water?


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

20 feet deep and she still purs like a cat and going strong.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty lucky ... I would still be trying to get mine out as none of my friends I ride with will get near the mud much less the water . They take the high ground and watch me tear my bike up 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uw3uh3
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang that kitty must think its a honda


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lol that looks like cooters. u rode off the end of the sandbar into the river. im surprised you recovered it if it sank off there.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

phreebsd said:


> lol that looks like cooters. u rode off the end of the sandbar into the river. im surprised you recovered it if it sank off there.


No, not at Cooters. This was off of Molly Branch in Autaugaville. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

its amazing that it wont float. must be a pig.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> its amazing that it wont float. must be a pig.


Yeah it goes straight to the bottom and is impossible to water wheelie. Even with weight on the back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those old cats are heavy.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> Pretty lucky ... I would still be trying to get mine out as none of my friends I ride with will get near the mud much less the water . They take the high ground and watch me tear my bike up
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


That's pretty much how it goes


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

